# Maven: parent artifactId und child artifactId gleich



## Basti91 (19. Sep 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Problem beim builden eines maven Projektes, bzw beim Codereview mit Sonar.
Da ich die pom.xml nicht von Maven generieren lasse, sondern selber schreibe, denke ich, dass hier der Fehler liegt.

Die artifactId der parent-pom.xml ist gleich der artifactId der von Maven generierten child-pom.xml.
Daraus folgt ein Fehler beim starten von Sonar.

Hier meine selbstgeschriebene parent-pom.xml:

[XML]<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/xsd/maven-4.0.0.xsd">
	<modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
	<groupId>testcompany</groupId>
	<artifactId>testid</artifactId>
	<name>testname</name>
	<version>1</version>
	<packaging>pom</packaging>
	<modules>
		<module>src</module>
	</modules>


	<build>
		<plugins>
			<plugin>
				<groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
				<artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
				<version>2.3.2</version>
				<configuration>
					<source>1.6</source>
					<target>1.6</target>
				</configuration>
			</plugin>

			<plugin>
				<groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
				<artifactId>sonar-maven-plugin</artifactId>
				<version>2.0-beta-2</version>
			</plugin>
		</plugins>
	</build>

	<properties>
		<targetjdk>1.6</targetjdk>
		<project.build.sourceEncoding>UTF-8</project.build.sourceEncoding>
		<project.reporting.outputEncoding>UTF-8</project.reporting.outputEncoding>
		<sonar.dynamicAnalysis>false</sonar.dynamicAnalysis>
	</properties>

</project>

[/XML]


----------



## maki (19. Sep 2011)

> Die artifactId der parent-pom.xml ist gleich der artifactId der von Maven generierten child-pom.xml.


Ist wenigstens die groupId unterschiedlich?

Warum eine Parent-Project mit packaging pom ein Compilerplugin brauchen soll ist mir unverständlich, hast wohl pluginManagement gemeint?


----------



## kama (19. Sep 2011)

Hi,

das Module "src" zu nennen scheint mir auch nicht wirklich eine glückliche Wahl zu sein...

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Basti91 (19. Sep 2011)

Ich habe das Problem gefunden, ein dummer Fehler von mir: meine Namenskonvention war zu klein und daher kamen IDs mehrmals vor.
Trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

